# Tallow Shaving Soap Recipe



## Happysoap (Feb 6, 2014)

Does anyone have a good tallow shaving soap recipe they can share with me?  I am looking to make some shaving soap this weekend and I am looking for a good basic recipe to work of off. 

I am thinking to start with something like 25% castor oil and 75% tallow but it seems too "blah". What to add and why or what not to add and why not?


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't have any personal words of wisdom on this topic, but here's a suggestion -- If you scroll all the way down to the bottom of this screen, you'll see other threads with similar content -- maybe there will be a pearl or two in those threads.


----------



## Candybee (Feb 6, 2014)

Check out Songwind's thread on making shaving soap. I used the recipe but modified it by splitting the coconut oil with tallow. I cphp'd it in my crockpot using all KOH. I added glycerin and lanolin after the cook. 
It makes the most amazing shave soap!

Much kudos to Songwind for helping me get my perfect shave soap recipe after 2 yrs of experimenting!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 6, 2014)

If DeeAnna has the superhero cape for Chemistry info (amoungst many other things) then Songwind is there with the cape for Shaving Soaps!  The thread itself is so huge that I think it almost has it's own section on the fourm - so much discussion, but worth going though for tips and hints and things to watch out for an consider.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 6, 2014)

Check out Songwinds recipe.  I've made it and it's a hit with all my shavers.  I have tweaked it some but it gets a lot of raves for sure.  I am now selling my version in a store that carries all things shaving, cutting, trimming.


----------

